# HP7475A - will sowas noch jemand?



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

habe ich im Keller stehen und muss weg.

HP7475A, mit Stiftkarussell
ohne Messerhalter, Messer, Kabel, Treiber

Als er vor 10 Jahren abgeschaltet wurde, hat er noch 
funktioniert, seither trocken gelagert.

Die Portokosten möchte ich mindestens haben.

Oder ist er ein Fall für den Elektroschrott?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2009)

es scheint noch einen markt dafür zu geben: http://shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=HP+...b=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=HP7475A&_osacat=0


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> es scheint noch einen markt dafür zu geben: http://shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=HP+...b=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=HP7475A&_osacat=0



Ja, das habe ich mir auch schon angesehen. 

Einen nennenswerten Betrag bekommt man nur mit umfangreicher
Ausstattung.

Das ganze Ebay-Gedöns vom ersten Foto bis zum letzten Klick 
kostet doch fast eine Stunde, für eine handvoll Euro ist das 
für mich :sb5:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

danke für das Interesse, Gerät hat nun einen neuen Besitzer.


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2009)

Glaube mit dem konnte man Folien schneiden.
War mal ein sehr geiles Teil


----------

